# Nc Inmates May Soon Get Right To Vape



## hands (15/8/14)

NC Inmates May Soon Get Right to Vape… eCigs Made by RJR
This entry was posted in News Item on 08/14/14 by Steve K.
Here’s an interestingly nuanced story for you to digest. North Carolina recently passed a law banning smoking in the state’s jails. As you might imagine, this has caused some issues among the incarcerated. To combat the issues, the state is trying to pass a law to allow inmates to use e-cigarettes. Naturally, prohibitionists are up in arms since jail is as good a stop smoking plan as any for them.
That’s not the interesting part. Inmates will be limited to using a special kind of e-cigarette they can only buy from the prison commissary. And the company that happens to have the exclusive contract to make these special e-cigarettes? RJ Reynolds, which just happens to be headquartered in North Carolina.




In March of 2010, smoking was banned in jails across the state, which did more harm than good – employees at these facilities described the added difficulty of handling inmates dealing with nicotine withdrawal, which makes individuals more stressed and irritable. Many have been suggesting that e-cigarettes could be the best option for this problem. “Seventy-five to 80 percent of inmates smoke when they go into prison,”

Inmates would have to purchase specially made plastic e-cigarettes from the commissaries in their respective prisons – plastic, because an e-cigarette made of metal could be filed down to form a sharp weapon. To supply this new system, a subsidiary company of Reynolds American, RJR Vapor, will be manufacturing a new type of disposable e-cigarettes in factories in North Carolina.

http://stevevape.com/bill-will-allow-e-cigarettes-to-be-sold-to-inmates/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (15/8/14)

right, give them tools to break out/hurt each other/create tiny battery bombs!

Yes this guy took some ones life, and this one raped people but they have the right to smoke too ??

Committing crimes should be considered forfeiting ones rights

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

USA prisons, "outsourced", have become a money-making scheme. The usual. Especially when about half the prison population are not criminals, just smokers. FTW.
Got no respect for those big corporate cigarette companies, they're proven liars, for a start. There with the petroleum companies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (15/8/14)

At the rate I spend money on "Vape Stuff" I am also an inmate - stuck in my house, cause there's no money to go anywhere.... At least I can Vape ... ALOT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

Dignity in captivity; Something you can only appreciate from the inside. You cannot ever know the inhumanity unless you've been there. And trust me when I say - there is nothing more inhumane than being forced to the point where you no longer have the will to live any longer.




> “It is said that no one truly knows a nation until one has been inside its jails. A nation should not be judged by how it treats its highest citizens, but its lowest ones.”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (16/8/14)

You get cold hearted criminals who kill for fun, but you also get people who at some stage killed for which ever reason/circumstance/accident, who can be rehabilitated and should be. 
By taking away any and all rights for every prisoner, without the prospects of ever having any rights again is not conducive to promoting rehabilitation but rather create monsters that cannot be controlled, in or outside of prison.
I know this is a very sensitive topic for many people , so I will leave it at that...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MarkK (16/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> You get cold hearted criminals who kill for fun, but you also get people who at some stage killed for which ever reason/circumstance/accident, who can be rehabilitated and should be.
> By taking away any and all rights for every prisoner, without the prospects of ever having any rights again is not conducive to promoting rehabilitation but rather create monsters that cannot be controlled, in or outside of prison.
> I know this is a very sensitive topic for many people , so I will leave it at that...



I like your view point  For me personally I would long for my rights back and do everything to get them back, although I suppose this requires knowing what you are missing ? 
Its actually an interesting topic, its almost like each prisoner needs a unique approach depending on their situation?
I feel like this issue is related to education ?


----------

